
WordPress 2.9.2 (security fix) - jeff18
http://wordpress.org/development/2010/02/wordpress-2-9-2/
======
jeff18
To summarize, unprivileged accounts (e.g. a commenter) can view the deleted
posts of all users (e.g. the admin).

